# AT Outdoor Unlimited Free Online Archery Game Online Now! For Free!



## AT News (Jun 5, 2009)

We would like to invite all Archerytalk Members to download and Play this Awesome New Archery game.


Click here to Register and Download.

Visit the Official AT Outdoor Unlimited Forum on ArcheryTalk. Check out your score and the Days leaderboard.

Features:

•Check out the Leaderboards

•CHOOSE YOUR GEAR FROM THE 2013 BEAR & TROPHY RIDGE CATALOGS.

•COMPETE FOR PRIZES, DISCOUNTS & BRAGGING RIGHTS USING REAL 3D TARGETS FROM THE LEADING BRANDS.

•30+ LOCATIONS & ENVIRONMENTS WITH OVER 100 VARIATIONS TO CHALLENGE YOUR SKILLS.

•SHOOT 3D EVENTS, OLYMPIC & TARGET, JUST FOR FUN OR SAVE THE WORLD & TAKE ON ZOMBIES, ALIENS PLUS A FEW MORE SURPRISES!!

•NO CREDIT CARD NEEDED TO PLAY

Here is the Technical Help Forum

AT News


----------



## mzw (Mar 11, 2012)

Working Now.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tele (May 20, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Thepeopleshamer (Mar 1, 2009)

I would love to play but iam not putting my credit card info on a free game..... Wont let me click No thanks....


----------



## Tele (May 20, 2002)

Thepeopleshamer said:


> I would love to play but iam not putting my credit card info on a free game..... Wont let me click No thanks....


Don't enter any info on the credit card screen and click "No Thanks".


----------



## Thepeopleshamer (Mar 1, 2009)

I did that... And nothing happens


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

I'm not much into Computer gaming but this is fun!.


----------



## brokenarrow123p (Jan 9, 2009)

Ttt

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stonefly71 (Oct 7, 2011)

all i get is 400 bad host?


----------



## hammer513 (Sep 11, 2013)

I am not sure why you had a problem but IT requires NO CREDIT CARD in anyway ! PLEASE try again as I made the NO THANKS BUTTON bigger ON PURPOSE  I made this game for ARCHERS and you can play for FREE forever if you want to .

You can contact me direct if you want and we will make sure you are installed .

TRY AGAIN please as I hope you like it . WE WILL listen to all your ideas and make upoates and changes based on AT people input YOU HAVE MY WORD .

tHX


----------



## stonefly71 (Oct 7, 2011)

had to delete cookies


----------



## Brainflex (Oct 21, 2006)

When I click on NO THANKS nothing happens.


----------



## DeanH (Feb 2, 2013)

works fine for me. 

as for paying for playing, its not needed it is needed for some few items and maps, like the alien map  so its not likely ill ever be doing that. 

good game though..


----------



## Wulfwick (Sep 6, 2012)

wish you could upgrade the binos or have a range finder. Also, some of the times I cannot find the damn target, is there a mosquito/wasp target for real? And where are the scoring rings on the zombie target? Oh, and majority of those arrows misses are retrievable, complete bs.


----------



## DeanH (Feb 2, 2013)

mosquitos are real, look in a tree right side of the tree.. left side of the view. its got red on it.. never more then 20 yards away. 

zombies are headshots for 11.. 5 pts body.. 

i agree on arrows being broke/missing.. too many go missing ..


----------



## MartinMan18 (Jul 31, 2006)

clicking on NO THANKS and nothing happens for me also


----------



## Wulfwick (Sep 6, 2012)

DeanH said:


> mosquitos are real, look in a tree right side of the tree.. left side of the view. its got red on it.. never more then 20 yards away.
> 
> zombies are headshots for 11.. 5 pts body..
> 
> i agree on arrows being broke/missing.. too many go missing ..


i looked up the mosquito, its a real rinehart target. I still can't find a target to shoot at sometimes. I wish it would flash or something when there is like 10 seconds left to at least give you a chance.
And... 
I have been aiming for the nipple on the zombie, only circle I could see :smile:


----------



## Wulfwick (Sep 6, 2012)

MartinMan18 said:


> clicking on NO THANKS and nothing happens for me also


i did that for a while, switched browsers then let me download. Then I found out I had 3 versions of the game downloading on the other browser, takes forever to download. 
Also, I had to install the software, restart my computer then re-install the software to get it to work. hope that helps.


----------



## MartinMan18 (Jul 31, 2006)

WOW!! Thanks


----------



## sapper1 (Oct 3, 2003)

When I click Play.


----------



## sapper1 (Oct 3, 2003)

Disregard my last. Since it is obvious what this dll belongs to I was able to reinstall directx and all is right with the world for now.


----------



## N8 (Mar 18, 2010)

ttt


----------



## bloodyboots (Mar 6, 2013)

It gives me the message that my handle is already taken when i change that it says i already have an account with that email address. Cant get it to work and it downloaded once this is what happened when i went to play. Some help would be helpful thanks!


----------



## jus jess (May 12, 2013)

this game is so cool, i think the zombies and night shoots are awesome and H>A>H


----------



## jus jess (May 12, 2013)

Wulfwick said:


> i looked up the mosquito, its a real rinehart target. I still can't find a target to shoot at sometimes. I wish it would flash or something when there is like 10 seconds left to at least give you a chance.
> And...
> I have been aiming for the nipple on the zombie, only circle I could see :smile:


shoot the head!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DeanH (Feb 2, 2013)

the one thing this game needs now, more bows, and ability to pick mix/match arrows and fletchings etc. 

custom strings.. other stabilizers.. 

all the usual stuff


----------



## PAJason (Jan 23, 2010)

been playing it like crazy for the last 2 days! However, since last night, it says incorrect password. Not sure how that is possible, had worked for the last 2 days


----------



## Thepeopleshamer (Mar 1, 2009)

Now that i have it all worked out... Iam really enjoying the game.. I guess my only feed back at this point would be the rifle moves WAY to fast.. Need to slow the barrel float down big time.. A couple Spot shoots for the archers would be cool too.. Like a mett 900 or some vegas rounds... And a 5 spot shoot.... Just my 2 cents... Awsome game thanks a lot for making it


----------



## Jason Balazs (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi all,
I have looked at all of the posts and will be addressing them with the development team first thing in the morning. I will post the responses here for you all as well to those individuals who had specific issues. 

Keep your eyes peeled as the announcement for the first shoot will with prizes will happen this week. 

Keep shooting and bring your friends. 

Jason Balazs
Executive Producer IENT (Makers of Outdoors Unlimited)


----------



## blakbelt (Jan 6, 2012)

This game is FUN! Sign on more manufacturers, and add in some target bows.


----------



## hammer513 (Sep 11, 2013)

stonefly71 said:


> all i get is 400 bad host?


 You were trying to download via FB I see ? Go to any of our brand download pages as well WWW.IENT.COM and YOU should have no problems . FB sometime WILL create a problem . I hope this helps and you sign up for the EVENT this weekend . We are going to have have a 4x 28 SHOOT AND winner gets a NEW BOW as 1st place and we will pay out to 3rd with even that prize is worth over 120.00 in MSRP .

Some COOL STUFF happening AT OU AND ARCHERY TALK .. KEEP eyes on AT forum for more info


----------



## hammer513 (Sep 11, 2013)

jus jess said:


> this game is so cool, i think the zombies and night shoots are awesome and H>A>H


 keep up the comments buddy, good and bad we are always looking for more good ideas on what you want to see and ..

More ALIENS and ZOMBIES levels ARE COMING as well as a NEW DANGER filled LEVEL coming in next full update next week ..


----------



## hammer513 (Sep 11, 2013)

PAJason said:


> been playing it like crazy for the last 2 days! However, since last night, it says incorrect password. Not sure how that is possible, had worked for the last 2 days


 I will have TECH support contact YOU DIRECTLY and get you figured out ? WITH SO many BROWSERS out there now sometimes it is the most mundane item, but we will work hard to address all these items with your help and patience . I am NOT PATIENT ") .. so I will make sure you dont HAVE TO WAIT LONG .

KEEP eye OUT FOR announcement . TOURNEY this weekend !!!  . Big PRIZES and MORE entered the better .

Thx for the support 

Danny 

Thx 

Danny


----------



## DeanH (Feb 2, 2013)

google chrome works fantastic for browser for this game, highly recommended. 



Overall i think most of the game mechanics are spot on. 

Now we just need more content, more accessories (it seems locked due to game sponsors though- have them develop more gear then  ) 

again arrows- they get "lost" a lot even when landing 3 ft away from target, while other time arrows dont break when hitting rocks and far away. but 90% of the time it seems miss the target. arrow is gone.. regardless.

the zombie shoot is fun, but costly in arrows i suggest using the cheapest ones - 

and variety is good on the diff maps- since i do good in some and awful in others


----------



## hammer513 (Sep 11, 2013)

we need to create a CONSUMABLE OR THE GAME will get boring but we will keep working in ways to improve ARROW loss , FIND LOSE ETC I AGREE but had to start somewhere or you would never have to " reload "  see what I mean its a function needed for a game : and I see BOW DEGRADE , string fade etc etc  all cool stuff will be added that is what we have in real world affects our shooting and the overall affect shot etc etc . ALL the CONTENT will increase AS WE KEEP GETTING MORE PLAYERS AND MORE BRANDS AND THEY ALSO add PRODUCT .

keep THE feedback comin Dean !! We really appreciate it .

Danny


DeanH said:


> google chrome works fantastic for browser for this game, highly recommended.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DeanH (Feb 2, 2013)

ohh i agree the game does need a money sinking feature. 

things i personally would love to see also is stats, what increase/decrease there is to using/removing something. 

Extra things like speed vs stability. 

I think your on to a winner with this game if you can keep it from becoming stale  also consider things like wind, increased float, the longer you hold it drawn on target. possible drawweight changes ? (for effectively a flatter trajectory kinda like it does now with the better arrows) and a tradeoff in a shorter time before the "floating" kicks in during draw. 

if its ok ill keep updating here as i come across more ideas.

I know programming it in is a long and timeconsuming process, so just filter out the crap and weird ideas that might come along. 

eventually bowhunter class 3D vs open/unlimited class kinda things too.


----------



## RNMike (Jun 13, 2013)

Sounds awesome, but is it a no go for a Mac? :sad:


----------



## hammer513 (Sep 11, 2013)

DEAN keep em comin brother  so , A FEW THNGS we do have BREATHNG already in and it becomes more prevelant when you rank up but we iwll include PRETTY much EVERY possible EFFECT " we as archers deal with from CLIMATE TO humidty to string age to limbs arrow ETC we do have som ebasic MATH AND know THIS we HAVE 100% ACCURATE physICS ALREADY in game SO a 299 fps BOW AT 3o tds WITH A 400 GRN arrOW HAS EXACT to real drop commensurate with REAL PHYSICS , the probel we are facing ( I drove my poor dev team crazy AS THE GAME ON A MONITOR is 2d VERUS actual 4D as what we as humans see .!

so WE MAY LOOK at a shot and go HUMM ? doesnt look exactly right , of COURSE AS 5 NEW camera ANGLES are added ( WE ALREADY HAVE THEM IN GAME just have to figure out how to display without players getting confused as well UI SCREENS ARE HARD TO MAKE EASY FOR all TO UNDERSTAND ( which are happening in next update ( I will have a Target cam THAT WATCHES arrow INTO TARGET AND WHEN bullseye SHATTERS THE GLASS ..  pretty COOL EY ? 

I will offer EVERY type of BOW AND COMPETITION there is IF we get enough people to chime in and say BRING it and we will support you . I would suggest this . PRETEND THIS IS YOUR GAME . IF YOU can get 50 of your friends to signup FOR THEtourney shoot we will announce , Dean I am not pimpin ya for 5 measly bucks trust me  but I need to prove to my board , my brands etc that you , THE ARCHER will support this, Its cheaper than a PETERSON mag and MUCH MORE FUN AS WE all know, we dont buy ANYTHING from a PRINT AD OR EVEN TV . WE want to see it at range or at the shop right ? We CAN DO THAT AND THEN LET YA SHOOT IT in OU AND more and more brands have joined each day I just added Rage , luminok and TRUEFIRE and now we will put in game and make it relevent to game . I am on it and you can expect new brands at worst monthly ..

I need 100 .200 .500... or more guys to sign up for our VIRTUAL SHOOT that we will offer signup THIS WEEKEND 1st place WINNER gets a BEAR bow , decked out , 2nd GETS 4 dozen EASTON ARROWS , 3RD GETS 150.00 PAIR OF WILEYX Glasses and we pay out OBucks down to 10 SPOT . hey we have 600k PEOPLE VISIT THIS SITE daily that shouldnt be hard dont ya agree  ?

Tell me a REAL 3D we shoot , gives a BOW like that away for 4.99 ENTRY .

OK enough on that , GAME DESIGN .We have A LOT in game you may not even notice yet , so you may have to get some OBucks and rank up as well buy some better gear and you will see LOTs OF WHAT you note . Again PRETEND ITS YOURS and you had to choose each week to listen to the gallery .. IT MOSTLY HAS TO BE MAJORITY but SOMETIMES it has to be gut" right ? SO keep er comin and you please get more people to offer CONSTRUCTIVE input and we will LISTEN AS YOU CAN SEE.

I will have a AWESOME LEADERBOARD BY level, by shooter , by discipline and on ATALK WEB , BEAR , REMY AND our FORUM and LEADERBOARDS SO REAL DEEP scoring is coming, ITS ACTUALLY A REAL PROCESS AS so many events and breaking them down and offering in a reasonable size screen was hard for me to come up with . You willl have it real soon ?

I appreciate and ask that you get hundreds to play as well need volume to keep this moving fast into what we all want . DONT FORGET I WILL HAVE you all hunting live with buddys and avatar creation BY xmas . along with FISHING ATV HORSE ETC and all live in real time ...

JUST NEED your and more support .

ALL the BEST 

D 



DeanH said:


> ohh i agree the game does need a money sinking feature.
> 
> things i personally would love to see also is stats, what increase/decrease there is to using/removing something.
> 
> ...


----------



## hammer513 (Sep 11, 2013)

RNMike said:


> Sounds awesome, but is it a no go for a Mac? :sad:


 MAC version COMING soon . !!!


----------



## RNMike (Jun 13, 2013)

Sweet!!!


----------



## HuntinHigg1 (Oct 14, 2009)

doesnt work on Mac


----------



## Mahly (Dec 18, 2002)

hammer513 said:


> MAC version COMING soon . !!!


Define "soon".


----------



## hammer513 (Sep 11, 2013)

ESTIMATED 60-90 days IF NOT SOONER .

ALL MOBILE devices including IOS PADS, PHONES as well ALL ANDROID tablets and pads as well ANDROID Smart PHONES COMING before the MAC DESKTOP OR LAPTOP .. Sadly THE port to mobile is easier for both PLATFORMS  

We are well aware THAT MAC is a bigger audience than it once was for these types of products so its TOP OF THE LIST.


----------



## WNYshooter17 (Mar 10, 2013)

sapper1 said:


> When I click Play.


getting this as well. anyone care to explain what this means? what do I need to download?


----------



## fishycatfish (Dec 10, 2005)

Just downloaded it, wish I would have known it doesn't work on Mac. Looks fun though.


----------



## jus jess (May 12, 2013)

how do we sign up for the tournaments to win actual prizes?


----------



## Jason Balazs (Feb 10, 2007)

jus jess said:


> how do we sign up for the tournaments to win actual prizes?


That is going to be happening soon. We just launched the game a week ago and are working out things with mass amounts of people. Contests will be happening!!


----------



## jus jess (May 12, 2013)

you need more sighting accessories for the rifle shoots such as halos and quick points.
p.s I don't shake and weave that bad in real life


----------



## brasfield82 (Jan 10, 2010)

I just did the last update and now it won't run on my computer it says I need directx 8


----------



## millipede (Nov 15, 2010)

Why does my guy hold like he has palsy? Do people really shoot like this? If I moved like this in real life I would be a target panicking fool. How is an arrow unretreivable if it lands between the feet of the target? How can you play for free forever if you run out of arrows? 
The targeting engine is wildly inaccurate at times on the rifle range. And that guy moves like his trousers are full of ants as well.
I am sorry, but unless this gets addressed somehow in the game by leveling up or adding stabilizers or something, I just am not going to play. I am not a drive by shooter.


----------



## hammer513 (Sep 11, 2013)

I appreciate the feedback and we will make improvements based on this input exactly Thank you sincerely for this . We are a game and many thing you have to exxagerate especuioally in this small a event focus and too EASY AND ITS BORING beyond words as well same WITH ARROW LOSS , WE NEED TO HAVE SOME KIND OF CONSUMABLES OR AGAIN , IT GETS REAL BORING however finding the happpy medium will happen by comment and feedback by YOU THE player, SO please again , keep em coming we are listening and making changes daily as we get the first version to you 





millipede said:


> Why does my guy hold like he has palsy? Do people really shoot like this? If I moved like this in real life I would be a target panicking fool. How is an arrow unretreivable if it lands between the feet of the target? How can you play for free forever if you run out of arrows?
> The targeting engine is wildly inaccurate at times on the rifle range. And that guy moves like his trousers are full of ants as well.
> I am sorry, but unless this gets addressed somehow in the game by leveling up or adding stabilizers or something, I just am not going to play. I am not a drive by shooter.


----------



## hammer513 (Sep 11, 2013)

more updates DAILY we will improve that quickly as its obviously not correct for you our enthusiasts and we hear you .

THX


----------



## millipede (Nov 15, 2010)

I would like to say after some play time, the game is fun and I understand how you earn money during the game. I would rather have changing windage instead of the really shaky guy though.


----------



## NathanM (Oct 20, 2010)

rangefinder would be helpful, left and right windage for sight would be helpful, shaky guy is really annoying and hard to keep on target for 1-2secs


----------



## Mopar2ked (Jul 31, 2011)

Would love to see some Bowtech equipment. Also I like the slider sights, but would be nice if they actually adjusted for yardage like the real ones. One glitch I have noticed is sometimes the arrow gets stuck in the air near a branch or a wood rail, when it is clearly inches away. Been playing for a week now and having a blast with it! Keep up the good work! Just know all your hard work is appreciated.


----------



## Loren Freeman (Jul 3, 2013)

I love this game and now am using a Motive 6, fmj arrows, and other "goodies". My deal is this...we need more arrow customization....length, point weight, fletch type, etc...just saying and there is your gold sink for personalization as well!


----------



## Loren Freeman (Jul 3, 2013)

And to Nathan M...your "guy" becomes more stable with a better bow, and addition of stabilizer


----------



## aurelius (Jul 29, 2013)

Great game! I'm hooked!! Wishlist: Rangefinder or rangefinding binos? Maybe also a steady function where the target steadies for a sec then lets go? Maybe after each the period of steadiness goes shorter??

Playing on Firefox and sometimes it gets laggy, should I play on Chrome instead?

Good stuff! Congrats.


----------



## aurelius (Jul 29, 2013)

More feedback: End-of-round stats... more detail would be nice, like how many 11 pointers, 10 pointers, and so on.

Also showing how the different upgrades would improve performance would be nice.

Great game!


----------



## NathanM (Oct 20, 2010)

I have a stabilizer but doesnt help need more with the adjustability like we have on our bows


----------



## Thepeopleshamer (Mar 1, 2009)

Defonately needs to be more rifle courses, Benchrest shooting would be nice with the guns as well.. scopes and grouping competitions..At 100 - 300 yards and such... Also 3 and 5 spot shoots.. And some fita style archery would be good for all the spot shooters... Scopes for the bows and what knot... The game is awesome but needs a little more in my opinion...


----------



## Mopar2ked (Jul 31, 2011)

How do you sign up for the tournament?


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

hammer513 said:


> mac version coming soon . !!!


fmp


----------



## bongolaz (Jul 17, 2013)

would like to play but can't seem to get the help i need.keep getting a ssu1.exe has stopped working message..nothing tech help has offered as a solution has worked and now they dont respond at all.


----------



## hammer513 (Sep 11, 2013)

WE WILL GET A EMAIL tech to you by tomo no later than 12 noon EDT !! 




bongolaz said:


> would like to play but can't seem to get the help i need.keep getting a ssu1.exe has stopped working message..nothing tech help has offered as a solution has worked and now they dont respond at all.


----------



## hammer513 (Sep 11, 2013)

Mopar2ked said:


> How do you sign up for the tournament?


 THIS WEEKEND WE WILL ANNOUNCE THE PROCESS AND ANNOUNCE THE EVENT AND PRIZES !! I CAN TELL YOU THAT IT WILL BE A New top of the line BOW FOR 1st place , 4 DOZEN ARROW 2ND AND 150.00 WILEYx GLASSES FOR 3RD and PLACE ALL THE WAY TO 10TH WINS SOMETHING ! Danny CEO/PRESIDENT KEEP CHECKING BACK for specifcs please and spread the WORD this is REALLY HAPPENING this weekend !! 

Danny


----------



## Mahly (Dec 18, 2002)

Damn! Tournament with good prizes, and I still can't use my iPhone or Mac


----------



## bucks/bulls (May 23, 2010)

hammer513 said:


> THIS WEEKEND WE WILL ANNOUNCE THE PROCESS AND ANNOUNCE THE EVENT AND PRIZES !! I CAN TELL YOU THAT IT WILL BE A New top of the line BOW FOR 1st place , 4 DOZEN ARROW 2ND AND 150.00 WILEYx GLASSES FOR 3RD and PLACE ALL THE WAY TO 10TH WINS SOMETHING ! Danny CEO/PRESIDENT KEEP CHECKING BACK for specifcs please and spread the WORD this is REALLY HAPPENING this weekend !!
> 
> Danny


Nooooooo! Let's not spread the word,I wanna shot at winning something lol...

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hammer513 (Sep 11, 2013)

Thepeopleshamer said:


> Defonately needs to be more rifle courses, Benchrest shooting would be nice with the guns as well.. scopes and grouping competitions..At 100 - 300 yards and such... Also 3 and 5 spot shoots.. And some fita style archery would be good for all the spot shooters... Scopes for the bows and what knot... The game is awesome but needs a little more in my opinion...


 more comin I promise GOTTA start smalL we dont have enough players yet at all NEED MORE support from you the people I made this FOR please SPREAD THE WORD no ONE HAS EVER made a game like this with REAL GEAR, WE ARE GONNA allow you to compete to win , FOR A SMALL ENTRY fee COMPARED TO A REAL shoot cost , we lose arrows at and god knows I love em , but NO REAL VALUE TO YOU avg joe and now WE CAN ALL BE EQUAL AND GET A SHOT ! Spread the word and the game will get better and better each week month and year and all BASED ON YOUR FEEDBACK ! Danny CEO / President


----------



## hammer513 (Sep 11, 2013)

Mahly said:


> Damn! Tournament with good prizes, and I still can't use my iPhone or Mac


 All planned and in devlopment as I type ALL soon WE promise REAL SOON... WEEKS .. NOT LONG Danny


----------



## hammer513 (Sep 11, 2013)

this week we will have POST ON BRAND WEBSITES AND AT FORUM AS WELL OURS AND MANY OTHER PLACES you will be hard pressed not to see it if your lookin budy 


Mopar2ked said:


> How do you sign up for the tournament?


----------



## hammer513 (Sep 11, 2013)

bucks/bulls said:


> Nooooooo! Let's not spread the word,I wanna shot at winning something lol...
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2



The more that signup the HIGHER LEVEL THE PRZES AND VALUE so YES do spread the word please if we dont get players and them buying better gear we cant improve it fast as you all want to see


----------



## hammer513 (Sep 11, 2013)

ALL COMIN AL THESE ITEMS AS WE ADD UPDATES keep the feedback comin we LOVE IT AND make lists to see what is highest items majority and they will get added first and so on and so on .
SO KEEP POSTING AND TELL YOUR BUDDYS 



DANNY CEO / PRESIDENT 



aurelius said:


> Great game! I'm hooked!! Wishlist: Rangefinder or rangefinding binos? Maybe also a steady function where the target steadies for a sec then lets go? Maybe after each the period of steadiness goes shorter??
> 
> Playing on Firefox and sometimes it gets laggy, should I play on Chrome instead?
> 
> Good stuff! Congrats.


----------



## Palehorse1 (Jan 28, 2011)

If I understand correctly as a player advances up the tiers the RNG gets reduced to improve their accuracy including the obvious advantages of unlocking and equipping better equipment? I'd inquire on your forums but my account is under some sort of review and my posts there aren't appearing.


----------



## hammer513 (Sep 11, 2013)

AGREE We need MUCH better END OF ROUND detail JUST ALL around BETTER compare WE ARE WORKING hard on facebook INTEGRATION AND A inventory where yo have ICONS TO SHOW What YOU own SCORED with and of course post to your wall and pics FIRST part and we hope to have by mid month FB and Google = REGISTRATION ,then create your FB wall in game as noted with bragging walls  

More COMING you tell US WHAT YOU WANT AS HIGHEST PRIORTY . scoriNG IS big Bow ADD ONS WILL COME quickly as will new locations and lots of moving targets across all disciplines, rifle and shotgun and A crossbow ONLY discipline We have 12 BARNETT xboWs being added asap . AND A special BARNETT tourney with WINNER GETS A CROSSBOW AND GEAR 





aurelius said:


> More feedback: End-of-round stats... more detail would be nice, like how many 11 pointers, 10 pointers, and so on.
> 
> Also showing how the different upgrades would improve performance would be nice.
> 
> Great game!


----------



## hammer513 (Sep 11, 2013)

Nathan , You will see more stabilizers and other addon assy SOON and yes WE ned stabilizer to help more DO KEEP MIND AS YOU RANK UP AND BUY better BOWS THEY DO HAVE MORE effect 




NathanM said:


> I have a stabilizer but doesnt help need more with the adjustability like we have on our bows


----------



## bongolaz (Jul 17, 2013)

no one has ever contacted me like you said,this tech support is a joke.


hammer513 said:


> WE WILL GET A EMAIL tech to you by tomo no later than 12 noon EDT !!


----------



## cwhandyman (Jan 5, 2013)

why did i lose all my equipment? had top sights, rests, arrow n such now i have nothing after i upgraded bow. do you start over after up grading bow


----------



## blakbelt (Jan 6, 2012)

Did they ever do a tournament? I couldn't ever figure out how to sign up.


----------



## norsemen (Feb 22, 2011)

OK...I've had this game for one week and it has already turned into a yawner. Totally boring. Just aim and shoot using your mouse. What a waiste of time.


----------



## BigJohnx13 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi Jason. 

Is the game available in offline mode. Live in a valley with interrupted internet signal. very annoying to lose signal in game.
Is there a manual available to help getting a better grouping. Dont know how to judged distance and set sight pin


----------



## Pojman (Sep 2, 2013)

Finally got the game working. Was up 10 about 1350 exp points in archery and I thought i would try the rifle range. When I left the archer range, so did all my experience points. Tried going back but they were not there. Went to the player board and still said I had 0 experience points. Not good.
Don


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Doesn't work. keep getting a missing file window (.dll). Loaded it 3 times (including uninstall). Windows 7 OS.


----------



## BigJohnx13 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi Jason

Is this game available in offline mode. I struggle with internet connections in valley. Lose connection most off the time while in game

For other people if you can't find target, lean left or right or crouch. Target is sometimes obscured by nature or looks like a rock


----------



## Bad Juju (Jun 14, 2013)

There is a whole thread of beople STILL not able to launch the game here:- http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2095574

I am one of them any help appreciated greatly it sounds like a cool game


----------



## Pojman (Sep 2, 2013)

1) you do not get to keep the experience points from the target ranges. Only the experience points gained during a shoot count towards your total.
2) When you upgrade to a new bow, you get to keep the arrows, but the rest of the add-on gear stays with the previous bow. I have several bows (in real life
) and each one has there own sight and arrow rest.


----------



## tackhammer (Aug 31, 2011)

Just finished the tournament and it was great! Liked the layouts, they had new layouts not just one of the old courses put in the tournament so it was a new look and distance. If you didn't sign up this time I would highly recommend you catch the next one.


----------



## Pojman (Sep 2, 2013)

Missed third place by 7 points. Actually gained 9 points on my last Alien shoot but even though I started before the time was up, I ended a minute or two late so my last score did not count. Man those alien moved fast. Too bad they do not let the players that signed up keep the three tournament shoots.


----------



## wpod (Mar 30, 2013)

I'm new to archery and new to the game (level 1).
How realistic is the pin movement on level 1? I thought I had an excessive amount of movement but not nearly as much as the game portrays. 

Sent from my VS950 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## tackhammer (Aug 31, 2011)

To me it seamed that as you rank up the pin float is the same BUT you can hold longer before it gets bad. Also if you let down and draw again that helps calm it down.


----------



## Skyfire (Oct 17, 2013)

It looks as if IENT is holding another tournament for its Outdoors Unlimited game, anyone wanna play for the chance to win real gear?

"TOP 10 Win Real Prizes! Bear Archery Product, 12 Easton Arrows, and WileyX Sunglasses! 

Play will begin Friday 11/01/2013 at 6P.M. EST and end Sunday 11/03/2013 at 11:59P.M. EST. "

http://www.beararcheryproducts.com/sites/all/themes/bear2013/images/home/new-bear-game-banner.jpg


----------



## Mopar2ked (Jul 31, 2011)

When will the upgrades come that will allow customizing your arrows? Also will there be a way to adjust the yardage on the slider sight in game without using the pin adjustment feature. Would also like to see a smaller pin on sights.


----------



## Pojman (Sep 2, 2013)

Tournament just ended. I really wish I would have been able to start before today. 
Oh well. 
Mopar you are right on the money with the sights. The single pin sight is useless since you have no way of marking the pins. Only two of the sights have pin lights and they are on the lower end. Luckily the low level light shoots are all close range since all my pins overlap on that sight. I have a seven pin sight which I was just able to get today. Needed for the long shots. The problem is that the 20, 30 and 40 yards were spot on, but 50 and above where at least 10 yards off. So basically I learned that I shoot a 60 yard target at about 50 yards and so on. I started to use the lower end bows near the end of the tournament since I could get at least some pin separation. 
Overall I had fun though again, I wish I could have started Friday evening instead of Sunday morning.


----------



## tackhammer (Aug 31, 2011)

Great job everybody, That one was tuff.


----------



## inline6power (May 27, 2010)

Tackhammer did you take first? Am I still in 3rd? Don't have access to my computer right now to check final standing. Those moving targets killed me lol


----------



## Pojman (Sep 2, 2013)

Top Ten Scores
tackhammer 419
BigMamou 418
inline6power 398
Dprosser1 390
cadeffmer 389
jus jess 373
Lungbuster77 366
Pojman 358
Trebono 312
PCALEX 280


----------



## inline6power (May 27, 2010)

Awesomeness. Thanks Pojman. I left with about 30 minutes left and though we'll see if I hold 3rd in the morning. I tried to catch tackhammer and the leaders but that dang moving target level killed me. How the heck did you manage to score a 11 or a 10 on the LONG elk and the goat that was at 73? For some reason the wind was blowing my arrows about 10 inches left to right on anything over 60 but when I compensated for the wind it hit dead where I was holding lol. Awesome job either way. Was alot of fun.


----------



## Mopar2ked (Jul 31, 2011)

I signed up at around 5pm pst, plenty of time before the deadline. However, the tournament screen in game would not refresh to allow me to play.


----------



## BigMamou (Sep 22, 2013)

73??? I wish. It was marked 96 for me. Aimed a lil high and left. 

The white mountain goat had to aim a tad high and right

The wind was killer!!!




Man it was super tough!!!! Was all excited to hold on to the lead most off the weekend til Tack grinded it out. I got home last bight with 39 minutes left to see I was down 3-4 points. Fouggt and clawed and the game blacked out on me in the last 2 minutes. Managed to get back in on last 30 seconds but rushing it cause me to hit a 5 and I was done lol

Ill take 2nd tho. I mean 4 dozen arrows cant all be that bad


----------



## BigMamou (Sep 22, 2013)

Oh i just reread it. Goat at 73 yes


----------



## tackhammer (Aug 31, 2011)

The thing about the elk and buffalo is at 70-100 yards they look a lot closer and this one had buff. at 77 and72 and elk at 68 and 96 yes 96 my pin was bigger than the 8 ring lol and that damn goat at 69 quartering to you which made it really tuff


----------



## BigMamou (Sep 22, 2013)

Lots of trial and error aiming on this course!!! Not gona say how many times I played the course!!


----------



## tackhammer (Aug 31, 2011)

It didn't cross my mind till now but I wonder what input we will have in the prizes for example DW and camo pattern. Im thinking a 60# righthand AP snow AnarcheyHC would be sweet looking:wink: but they could send me a pink polka doted bow and I couldn't complain. (well not publicly )


----------



## BigMamou (Sep 22, 2013)

Lol true Tack. Im getting 4 dozen Easton Legacy's and i dont use anything other than Carbon arrows! Lol.


----------



## inline6power (May 27, 2010)

Lol well my shades should work lol


----------



## BigMamou (Sep 22, 2013)

Lmao yes sir!!!! Did yall recieve yall special emails yet?


----------



## inline6power (May 27, 2010)

nothing here yet. You?


----------



## BigMamou (Sep 22, 2013)

I did


----------



## inline6power (May 27, 2010)

I got nothing lol. Hope they don't forget me lol


----------



## BigMamou (Sep 22, 2013)

Im sure you are safe lol


----------



## tackhammer (Aug 31, 2011)

I got one. Im not sure how much I wont to talk about yall are too close as it is. lol


----------



## inline6power (May 27, 2010)

Lol who was the email from that way I can check my spam folder


----------



## tackhammer (Aug 31, 2011)

JWStealey


----------



## BigMamou (Sep 22, 2013)

tackhammer said:


> I got one. Im not sure how much I wont to talk about yall are too close as it is. lol


lmao yea Im the same but I wont reveal all my secrets


----------



## inline6power (May 27, 2010)

Lol just got my email and already looking forward to the next tourney. I have secrets to Lmao just couldn't use them all since I had a limited time to play with all my honey dues I had to take care of.


----------



## BigMamou (Sep 22, 2013)

hehe well we make good competition! Im just so curious about the next prize lineup Tack you won a bow so you have to sit out lol


----------



## inline6power (May 27, 2010)

BigMamou said:


> hehe well we make good competition! Im just so curious about the next prize lineup Tack you won a bow so you have to sit out lol


This sounds good to me lol. Wonder what the next tourney will be. Hope they stay with the archery tournaments as the rifles are a little hard to level up on lol.


----------



## BigMamou (Sep 22, 2013)

2 more tournaments this month Nov 15 and 29th

Lets do it!


----------



## tackhammer (Aug 31, 2011)

I will give the hot set up that got me the win,..........woodies and the Bear Kodiak


----------



## inline6power (May 27, 2010)

tackhammer said:


> I will give the hot set up that got me the win,..........woodies and the Bear Kodiak


Minds think alike lol


----------



## live2hunt11 (Oct 23, 2013)

Am I the only one that finds myself holding my breath while aiming in the game? LOL. It's rather annoying that stabilizers do practically nothing and theres no way to steady aim in the game.....


----------



## tackhammer (Aug 31, 2011)

If they do a rifle match the only way you will see my name in the top ten is if there are less then ten players!!!


----------



## BigMamou (Sep 22, 2013)

wow are we related?


----------



## BigMamou (Sep 22, 2013)

tackhammer said:


> If they do a rifle match the only way you will see my name in the top ten is if there are less then ten players!!!


I agree....even the trap and skeet piss me off!


----------



## inline6power (May 27, 2010)

Lmao


----------



## tackhammer (Aug 31, 2011)

Dude, no joke I cant stand to play the rifle long enough to level up, and I know that will help. I can miss the INTIRE target.


----------



## live2hunt11 (Oct 23, 2013)

might i also suggest that at the end of an event, there could be a "retry" button that allows you to play the same event again without having to go through all the sub menus over and over?


----------



## BigMamou (Sep 22, 2013)

live2hunt11 said:


> might i also suggest that at the end of an event, there could be a "retry" button that allows you to play the same event again without having to go through all the sub menus over and over?


agree... I was flying thru the long range course in under a minute in the last 30 minutes of the tournament lmao


----------



## Pojman (Sep 2, 2013)

i got 8th place but no email. might have only given prizes to the top 3.


----------



## BigMamou (Sep 22, 2013)

No I think top 10 gets stuff... top 3 only actual prizes maybe?? rest get doebucks maybe I don't know


----------



## AT News (Jun 5, 2009)

It looks as if IENT is holding another tournament for its Outdoors Unlimited game, anyone wanna play for the chance to win real gear?


The next Tournament, starting Nov 15th at 1800 EST, is open now to practice and get ready to accept new Competitors at that URL.





We would like to invite all Archerytalk Members to download and Play this Awesome New Archery game.


Click here to Register and Download.

Visit the Official AT Outdoor Unlimited Forum on ArcheryTalk. Check out your score and the Days leaderboard.

Features:

•CHOOSE YOUR GEAR FROM THE 2013 BEAR & TROPHY RIDGE CATALOGS.

•COMPETE FOR PRIZES, DISCOUNTS & BRAGGING RIGHTS USING REAL 3D TARGETS FROM THE LEADING BRANDS.

•30+ LOCATIONS & ENVIRONMENTS WITH OVER 100 VARIATIONS TO CHALLENGE YOUR SKILLS.

•SHOOT 3D EVENTS, OLYMPIC & TARGET, JUST FOR FUN OR SAVE THE WORLD & TAKE ON ZOMBIES, ALIENS PLUS A FEW MORE SURPRISES!!

•NO CREDIT CARD NEEDED TO PLAY

Here is the Technical Help Forum

AT News


----------



## Mopar2ked (Jul 31, 2011)

What do you need to do to practice the coarses if you signed up and have received your order ID #?


----------



## inline6power (May 27, 2010)

Mopar2ked said:


> What do you need to do to practice the coarses if you signed up and have received your order ID #?


Can't play the actuall courses untill the tournament starts


----------



## Mopar2ked (Jul 31, 2011)

It looks as if IENT is holding another tournament for its Outdoors Unlimited game, anyone wanna play for the chance to win real gear?


The next Tournament, starting Nov 15th at 1800 EST, is open now to practice and get ready to accept new Competitors at that URL. This from post before mine.


----------



## inline6power (May 27, 2010)

Mopar2ked said:


> It looks as if IENT is holding another tournament for its Outdoors Unlimited game, anyone wanna play for the chance to win real gear?
> 
> 
> The next Tournament, starting Nov 15th at 1800 EST, is open now to practice and get ready to accept new Competitors at that URL. This from post before mine.


Whoops sorry I missed that. Didn't know they allowed practice on the tournament courses thanks buddy


----------



## Mopar2ked (Jul 31, 2011)

That's the thing though, it's not allowing practice. I was asking why not. Just looking for an answer.


----------



## Mopar2ked (Jul 31, 2011)

I just LOVE when an arrow sticks in the air between branch of a tree.


----------



## BigMamou (Sep 22, 2013)

Especially after you hit 7 11's in a row!!


----------



## Mdunntn (Jul 27, 2013)

Ill have to try this out when I get home

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tackhammer (Aug 31, 2011)

There are layers of graphics. On the start up if you pick the low resolution there will be trees missing that you can hit, on mid. there are branches missing you can hit, try the high resolution and you will see every thing. Ask me how I know this


----------



## Mopar2ked (Jul 31, 2011)

I am already playing at high resolution. Evidently the issue is known.


----------



## IENT (Nov 6, 2013)

BloodyBoots,

Send an email to [email protected] and [email protected].

Our Customer Service folks will see it and we will get right back to you after we look into the database.

Send us your preferred handle too with 2 alternatives and we will try to get you one close to what you want!

Look forward to getting this working for you!

IENT Forum Master


----------



## Pojman (Sep 2, 2013)

Winners of real prizes can only win one real prize every 60 days so if those that have placed in the top three win again this tournament they will be getting OBucks instead. Seem fair to me though I probably will not enter this time since I doubt I have a chance at the top three spots. Now if they were to give the top three repeat winners OBucks and still give the prizes out to the top three new winners, then that would be a different story since I could have a chance., but it does not sound like it will happen that way.


----------



## les3547 (Sep 5, 2013)

Too bad Mac users are excluded  that's about 30% of the users in the world!


----------



## tackhammer (Aug 31, 2011)

Les3547, its coming for Mac, last I seen its about 60 days out so keep looking its coming:wink: Gary


----------



## tackhammer (Aug 31, 2011)

Pojman, Two of the three of us have already turned down the obucks if we place in hopes that the next eligible players will receive real prizes. But I can guarantee you if you don't play you wont win, can you guarantee me you don't have a chance if you play???????????????????????????????????


----------



## inline6power (May 27, 2010)

Same here guys. I will turn down my obucks if I place top 3 again


----------



## tackhammer (Aug 31, 2011)

Well with that from inline6power that makes all prize winners from last weeks tournament willing to forfeit any obucks we would be entitled to if we place so that the next eligible players my receive the real prizes. Now it is up to the OU guys to ok it. WildBill any thoughts?


----------



## BigMamou (Sep 22, 2013)

tackhammer said:


> Well with that from inline6power that makes all prize winners from last weeks tournament willing to forfeit any obucks we would be entitled to if we place so that the next eligible players my receive the real prizes. Now it is up to the OU guys to ok it. WildBill any thoughts?


I agree


----------



## Pojman (Sep 2, 2013)

I didn,t mean it to sound as bad as it probably did. The three of you are great to be willing to do that. Just a bad few weeks here in the real world and I was simply in a bad mood and posted statements that were selfish. I have no excuse for sounding like the jerk.


----------



## Pojman (Sep 2, 2013)

I finally got to rank 10. How do I adjust the sight on the crossbow? Also I thought the React sight automatically adjusted the 40-60 yard pins once you set the 20 and 30, yard pins. How do I get that to happen? Thanks


----------



## inline6power (May 27, 2010)

They still need to work on a few bugs. In The Crossbow YOU Dont Adjust The sights. It's dead on out to 80


----------



## BigMamou (Sep 22, 2013)

Never messed with the crossbow and dont intend to


----------



## tackhammer (Aug 31, 2011)

Just an FYI pojman and you may already know this but the crossbows are not available in the tournament, don't won't you to spend a lot of time setting it up to find it not there tonight.


----------



## BigMamou (Sep 22, 2013)

Crossbow aint worth it in my opinion


----------



## crank78 (Nov 12, 2013)

downloading maybe I can get it done in time for the tournament.


----------



## tackhammer (Aug 31, 2011)

Just received the email, All players that placed last time can play, and if they place will get obucks as well as the next eligible player receiving the real prizes. I would like to give a hand to the OU team for going over and above by offering the real prizes along with the chance for past winners to receive obuck. So there will THREE NEW REAL PRIZE WINNERS this weekend regardless of scores, HOWS IT GONA BE??????????????


----------



## BigMamou (Sep 22, 2013)

Let say me you and the 3 rd place of last tourny (im sorry i forgot the name) places top 3. We get bucks. Then 4th-6th gets the prizes. Cool with me.


----------



## tackhammer (Aug 31, 2011)

BigMamou said:


> Let say me you and the 3 rd place of last tourny (im sorry i forgot the name) places top 3. We get bucks. Then 4th-6th gets the prizes. Cool with me.


Yes if that were to happen (as unlikely as it my be) they will give obucks and 4,5,6 get the prizes. I think that is a standup move on there part and I applaud them for it. It aslo speaks to the type of people they are.:thumbs_up


----------



## tackhammer (Aug 31, 2011)

There is an update coming.


----------



## Alin_NL (May 7, 2013)

The update contains the event, I already made the update.
What is the other event? Is called Turkey Shot 2013. In the picture I can see a bow sight...


----------



## tackhammer (Aug 31, 2011)

Turkey shot is the next event coming for the week of Thanksgiving


----------



## Alin_NL (May 7, 2013)

Yes, you are right, I saw the number of hours after I posted here.
Does anybody have problem with the sound in game after update or is just my computer? After update it sounds awful.


----------



## Mopar2ked (Jul 31, 2011)

The sign up for the Turkey Shoot and Nightfire says these events are the weekend of 15-17 nov. What's going on.


----------



## Pojman (Sep 2, 2013)

I know that the crossbow is not valid for tournaments, though I had to use my OBucks for something. Still have no figured out the sighting on the darn thing since the first crosshair seems to be 20 and the next seems to be 50 yeards.
Still looking for someone who knows how to setup the React sight. I thought the 340-60 yards set themselves after the 20 and 30 yard pins are set. Seems like I am setting each pin individually just like all the other target.
Surprised that we do not get experience points nor doebucks when we play the tournament shoots. Because of work I wont get that much time to play but I will at least try to get a decent score for the tournament, though the top scores are pretty high up there already.


----------



## BigMamou (Sep 22, 2013)

I setup my react site like this. 

I use the center **** peep and set the red pin as my 40. Center the peep on the red. Thats what I do. I dont move any pins. I adjust the entire site til the center shot is center with the red.


----------



## Pojman (Sep 2, 2013)

Thanks BigMamou. I will have to rest all the pins and start over, though currently 
I am using one of the two sights that has lighted pins


----------



## Decker (Feb 23, 2010)

Sweet!!


----------



## Mopar2ked (Jul 31, 2011)

When are the Turkey Shoot and Nightfire tournaments?


----------



## tackhammer (Aug 31, 2011)

Nightfire was last weekend, Turkey shoot starts Thanksgiving day and runs into the weekend. Gary


----------



## Mopar2ked (Jul 31, 2011)

It wouldn't let me sign last week. So I guess that money's gone!


----------



## Pojman (Sep 2, 2013)

Not sure if I will be registering for the Turkey shoot. I have several visceral messages concerning the last tournament and have had no response form the company. Posting on the forum also gets no response. i would like to support the company but I have a hard time doing that when I feel that I get no support from them. 
Just my opinion.


----------



## Mopar2ked (Jul 31, 2011)

I am absolutely ticked off at this tournament GARBAGE!!!!! I have paid twice before today and have had not been allowed in to the tournament. And NOW I just paid for a third time and the sign-in at outdoors unlimited shows that I'm registered and STILL wont let me into the tournament.


----------



## inline6power (May 27, 2010)

Mopar2ked said:


> I am absolutely ticked off at this tournament GARBAGE!!!!! I have paid twice before today and have had not been allowed in to the tournament. And NOW I just paid for a third time and the sign-in at outdoors unlimited shows that I'm registered and STILL wont let me into the tournament.


Same here. Would not let me play the lady tourney either


----------



## inline6power (May 27, 2010)

Last not lady . Damn spell check


----------



## Mopar2ked (Jul 31, 2011)

And I have three printed receits !


----------



## MReuter (Nov 30, 2013)

You don't get to practice on the new games added for the tournament. I'm a beginner but had fun, loved the turkeys but I let a lot of them get fatter for next year.
I hope they add these 3 new games to the Archery Venue so I can play more.



Mopar2ked said:


> What do you need to do to practice the coarses if you signed up and have received your order ID #?


----------



## MReuter (Nov 30, 2013)

You might want to take another look at the Outdoors Unlimited game. There have been many updates and there are now 13 Archery maps. They have added moving targets to two of them.
There is also a WATERFOWL Demo for people to practice on for the next tournament.


----------



## Texan5 (Dec 3, 2011)

Is there a Mac version for this yet?


----------



## Mahly (Dec 18, 2002)

Texan5 said:


> Is there a Mac version for this yet?


^ this


----------

